# which 10" driver



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

I've pretty much made up my mind about this but I would like other peoples opinions. designing (still!)
a three way system, WMTM.
Mids are: http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1208_03/w4-616sa.htm
Tweeter is vifa D27TD 05-08.
Now efficiency of system aimed at between 90 and 92 DB 1w 1M.
woofer 1 contender:http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-368
Woofer 2 contender:http://www.seas.no/images/stories/vintage/pdfdataheet/h0245_ca25re4x.pdf
XO will be around 300-350 and 3k. Having paper mids I thought the seas driver would be a better match but ther Dayton RS drivers get good press, plus they have a copper shorting ring to reduce distortion. but maybe the seas drivers already have lower distortion. The aluminium cone might produce a cleaner sound too?:dunno:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Unless you can find someone who measured these already (like Zaphaudio or someone on the PE forums) it will be hard to "guess" distortion stats.

I have had good experiences with the 8" Dayton RS drivers. Their construction does lend itself to a nasty cone breakup mode (mine is at 1.8kHz, the 10" one will be lower) -- but since you are doing a 3 way design, you'll be way out of that.

Efficiencies look pretty well matched.

As for personal preference: metal and polyprop cones sound tighter and more "accurate", paper is more forgiving of breakup modes and overdriving. The first is harsh the second is mellow. That all being said, my secondary system is a horn tweeter with a 10" paper woofer and it sounds great.

Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Does anyone sell the Seas driver any more? I only see the 8" and smaller versions.


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

you planning on 2 woofers? Not sure how else you're going to hit that efficiency. The Daytons are really nice, but need HUGE boxes. Two in parrallel will give you 97db, after a little bsc you're looking at 93ish.


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

An importer here in australia still has a stock of older seas drivers. they are still not that cheap. however a single 10 operating into 4 pye application has a 90 db output at 100hz at 1 watt, according to the graph. and only needs around 50 litres. thats why it interests me. but I would prefer a stiffer cone material i think. I may have to use two 8" drivers (more expensive).
has anybody used Hi Vi m-8 or m-12 aluminium drivers,they look good quality. 
I think I will have to pad down the mid range drivers whatever my bass drivers turn out to be.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Doh, I forgot about Baffle Step Compensation when I made my efficiency comment above. Yeah, you'd better go with two or you'll have to pad down the mid and tweet sections and lose about 3 to 4 dB overall efficiency.


----------

